# Turnings



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I know I haven't been on much lately but have been pretty busy keeping up with orders. Here are some birdhouses, seam rippers, business card holders, toothpick holders and pill holders. Forgot to mention toothpick dispensers. The birdhouses are turned in 3 pieces. Some are dyed and have pyro done. I have made and sold around 185 birdhouses since the beginning of last month. The seam rippers (22 of those), toothpick holders 30 of those and pill holders 28 of those have been turned and sold. The business card holders 31 of them have been built and the end pieces turned. They are 3" in diameter and then cut in half. Most of the have gone to the Buffalo Bill Cultural Center. All piece are turned and finished with WB lacquer. Anyway have a couple of more orders for the art center and the floral/craft shop. Definitely has kept me busy and has put a couple of thousand in my pocket so not complaining.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

It's always a pleasure to see pictures of what you are up to. The birdhouses are nice. Not too hard to see why you've sold so many.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Bernie
Always nice to see your products,like Charles love the bird houses


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Charles and John. It has been a busy time so far and having fun. I wasn't expecting this but it is a pleasant surprise. The BBCC is a tourist stop off with the Big Buffalo Bill statue and their convention center. I think she told my wife there have been over 80,000 visitors and still have bus tours coming in.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Bernie,
I like the simplicity of the card holders, do they sell well?

Charles and John are right your bird houses are always great to see.

I really need to get some time on the lathe, my wife has been expecting a stylus for her phone for about a year, maybe next month. I probably should turn her a seam ripper too because she has waited so patiently.


----------



## Wood Chip (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice stuff, Bernie. Are those birdhouses used by real birds outdoors or are they decor items? Hard to tell how big they are. Also, forgive my newbieness but what is WB lacquer? I've been using Minwax sprat lacquer. Very nice work.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again.

Mike they do sell pretty well for me. I made a couple of proto types and even they sold.:laugh:

Gary WB lacquer is water based lacquer. It is from Target Coatings and is the only water based lacquer that burns into the previous coat. I also use their WB poly. There is a little learning curve with it as with any water based product in that the first coat will raise the grain but a little 320 grit then 400 grit takes care of that. I also use Water Based General Finishes Woodturners finish. On pens, the toothpick and pill holders I can put 6 to 8 coats on in about 45 minutes or so. I put a coat on and use a hair dryer on low to dry it quickly. I have started using WB products because in the winter I hate the fumes from the lacquer or poly when sprayed especially when I can't open the doors. I have no windows in my shop.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

BernieW said:


> Thanks again.
> 
> Mike they do sell pretty well for me. I made a couple of proto types and even they sold.:laugh:
> 
> Gary WB lacquer is water based lacquer. It is from Target Coatings and is the only water based lacquer that burns into the previous coat. I also use their WB poly. There is a little learning curve with it as with any water based product in that the first coat will raise the grain but a little 320 grit then 400 grit takes care of that. I also use Water Based General Finishes Woodturners finish. On pens, the toothpick and pill holders I can put 6 to 8 coats on in about 45 minutes or so. I put a coat on and use a hair dryer on low to dry it quickly. I have started using WB products because in the winter I hate the fumes from the lacquer or poly when sprayed especially when I can't open the doors. I have no windows in my shop.


Bernie I don't normally repeat what has been said but today I will, The Bird Houses are great. Neville


----------



## Tagwatts (Apr 11, 2012)

Berni, I just hat you guys that are so very talented. If I can drive a nail in straight, I have had a good day. If I cut four sides and they all fit to some degree, it has been a fantastic hormone boost for me. 
And then I see what you guys do with all your talent and I know, I am going to hell, because I covet. What great and beautiful work you have done. I appreciate anyone who can do the kind of work you produce. But I am not going to let my wife see these items.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thank you Neville. 

Frank thank you for the kind words. I think since I have started turning I have made almost 1500 mini birdhouses. I love doing those things. 

Gary I forgot to answer you earlier. These are for hanging around the house but I started turning them for Christmas ornaments. They are hollowed out and only weigh around 2 oz or so.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

Where do you get the little birdies? Those are real cute.


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

You are having too much fun with the lathe. They all look fantastic, no wonder they sell well. Like the awesome bird houses and the pretty seam rippers, very attractive with those colors and shine. Usual excellent work Bernie!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again. John I get my birds from here and I like these. Cheapest I have found.

Wendy Pastel Little Bird 1 1/4 Inch (24 pc) - Floraltrims.com


----------

